# Just bought a New 2006 350z coupe



## mykel (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and my 350z, and I seem to be having some problems with it.

I have a service appointment set up for tomorrow, but the paranoia has gotten to me, and I'd like to figure out what the problem is ASAP.

The service light, first of all, randomly appeared when the car was turned on today. Note that the car was taken FROM THE LOT yesterday night, and besides the drive home, had no other drive time. Also, there seems to be a little bit of rattling noise coming from the right side of the car when the clutch is being released. I was wondering if anyone had any problems with the clutch slipping of some sort, or have experienced the same noise as I have.

Besides that, I love the car, but being moderately new to driving manual, I could use a little help/advice on how the car should be driven for the first few miles.

Thank You


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

clutch rattle is normal in the Z. If the car runs well, and the sensor is just on, just have the dealer take care of it, prolly no big issue.

Be gentle on the clutch/engine for the first 500-1000 miles, I'd say, for a good solid break-in. After that, romp away


----------



## mykel (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks

Yup, I went to the dealer in the morning and told me that the Z's have normal rattle on them. Phew, thought the clutch was already slipping and not catching right.

The service light turned out to be a problem that was first caught in my Z. The service guy told me that sometimes pathfinders would have a malfunctioning sensor for the intake, but it was rare on Z's. After 2 and a half hours of inspecting, they figured it was the total opposite side of the car. The exhaust sensor had malfunctioned, and in 30 minutes, the part was replaced.

YAY!:fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably an oxygen sensor, a post cat unit....those'll just trip the light but don't make the car run any differently, aka they're just monitor-report sensors and not absolutely critical to engine function.


----------

